# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Is dit de gal

## Bindy

Al jaren loop ik te sukkelen met klachten maar nooit zien ze wat op de echo.
Ik krijg deze maand een MRI.
Eindelijk ..................... na 5 jaar
Nu is het zo ver als ik eet dat mijn alvlies klier begint te springen zodra het eten in mijn maag zit begint de ellende.
Ik heb continue pijn rechts onder de rib en ik kan je zo de plek aanwijzen die pijn doet iets lager want daar krijg ik vreselijke pijn.
Maar sinds vorig maand krijg ik er tevens hartoverslagen er bij die blijven tot het eten is gezakt.
Ik ben al verschillende malen op de nightcare geweest en na een tijd weer naar huis gestuurd, ja want dan was het over eten was gezakt.
Ik heb vaak problemen met ontlasting en bruin is die al jaren niet meer.GEEL of licht geel.
Ik durf niet meer te eten want ik weet dan komt het weer de pijn en de overslagen.
dit zijn mijn klachten
steken boven in de rug, 
pijn tussen de schouders soms rechts soms linker arm steken in de oor
mijn tong is dan geel
soms missleijk
soms duizelig 
en het begint steeds met tintelen in de armen
en ja paniek aanvallen dat zal wel een koliek zijn
nu is alles goed onderzocht behalve de gal
en als ik eet heb ik ook pijn in de darmen.
op aandringen van de chirurg die mij inmiddels een nieuwe maag klep heeft gemaakt ga ik nu de MRI in eind deze maand
ik heb wel al nu inmiddels een week koorts.

Na een gesprek met de huisarts zijn wij er achter gekomen dat ik nog nooit op de gal ben geprikt.
Nou dat hoor ik maandag.
Ik ben al 2 x kilos afgevallen als ik dit had dus ik vraag mij af heeft iemand anders dit ook zo ervaren.

----------


## Nora

Hallo,

Ik las je verhaal en zag dat dit al een tijdje geleden gplaatst had. Nu ben ik benieuwd of het inderdaad je gal was. Of hebben ze iets anders ontdekt?

Groetjes, Nora

----------

